# Milling again



## Mizer (Jun 7, 2013)

I haven't been around here for awhile and haven't been doing much milling either. I have started back milling this week, feels good to here that blade singing again. I will try to get a few pics up. I have several jobs lined up for the summer just trying to balance work, sleep and time with my family.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice hearing from you again.


----------



## Mizer (Jun 7, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice hearing from you again.



Thanks Mike. It has been hard adjusting to 12 hour night shift, not a spring chicken anymore.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mizer said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice hearing from you again.
> ...



I bet it has been- I bet though that the wife has not had a hard time adjusting to a steady paycheck.  We miss you here but I can see why you have been absent -12 hour night shift would wear me out- hell this time of year it is still light out when I go to bed-but then again it is also light when I wake up at four.......


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 8, 2013)

Adjust----heck 12 hours of night shift would kill me.

Look forward to seeing you around here more--- we get down your way several times a year.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad to see you back Brian. I've fought off the temptation to call and chew the fat several times but I figured you didn't need the added distraction. Glad to see you back.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 8, 2013)

Good to hear from you again Brian, looking forward to seeing what your cutting up!


----------



## Mizer (Jun 8, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...


This is actually the first time in our married life that I have had a steady paycheck and good health insurance and paid holidays, so you are absolutely right about that. They have been building a whole new line at my work and I think that when it opens I might be on a eight hour second shift so that should help some.


----------



## Mizer (Jun 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Glad to see you back Brian. I've fought off the temptation to call and chew the fat several times but I figured you didn't need the added distraction. Glad to see you back.


Kevin my friend, you can call day or night and I will be glad to shoot the breeze with you.


----------



## Mizer (Jun 8, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> Adjust----heck 12 hours of night shift would kill me.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you around here more--- we get down your way several times a year.


Come on down neighbor, you might not want to come this week though, the whole country is here for something to do with country music, it used to be called Fan Fair now it is something else. I call it stay out of Nashville week.


----------

